# searching bloodline



## AmandaBlue (Feb 18, 2009)

How can I go about seeing and or researching some more about my dog..Sire and Dam are both UKC purple ribbon...Can I look at some lineage pic's on that online pedigree site? Sorry if these questions sound dumb, just want to get a look at some dogs...I am also curious how UKC registers my dog as a APBT, when It appears to be AM/Staff..


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

What are the sire's and dam's name? People will find it easy here.


----------



## AmandaBlue (Feb 18, 2009)

PR Bulldozer Eugene Blount

PR Magee's Houston


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If its UKC it will be registered as an APBT. That is the breed that the UKC recognizes. Being PR just means it has 4 generations registered with the UKC.


The Amstaff stems from the APBT, but is not recognized by the UKC as an Amstaff. Many will argue that they are the same breed anyways. The Amstaff is a show version of the APBT. Many of the show APBTS in the UKC look like Amstaffs anyhow. 

You will have to post more of the dogs pedigree for anyone to figure out your dogs bloodline and where it comes from.


----------



## AmandaBlue (Feb 18, 2009)

What other info will be needed.? I have the Dam and Sire's name in the thread..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

AmandaBlue said:


> PR Bulldozer Eugene Blount
> 
> PR Magee's Houston


Non of them are on peds online. If you can post the sire and dam for each parents I might be able to find something.


----------

